# Exam Conditions



## ENGR ASHLEY (Apr 5, 2010)

If anyone has taken the exam before what is it like inside the testing room? How much table space do you get? Are drinks and snacks allowed in?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 5, 2010)

ENGR ASHLEY said:


> If anyone has taken the exam before what is it like inside the testing room? How much table space do you get? Are drinks and snacks allowed in?


It will vary by testing location. When I took the exam two people shared 6' folding tables. I never had an issue with not having enough space for my exam and references. We were allowed drinks as long as they were in a resealable container (i.e. water bottle with a screw top) and we were allowed snacks. I took a few granola bars with me. I'm not sure what the rules are in other locations.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ENGR ASHLEY said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has taken the exam before what is it like inside the testing room? How much table space do you get? Are drinks and snacks allowed in?
> ...


Pretty much the same here in CO (although the testing site has changed since I took it). I had 2 nalgene bottles with juice/water, took a couple clif bars. We had padded, folding chairs and 2 of us shared a folding table. As long as you keep your unused references in the crate on the floor, there's plenty of space.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 5, 2010)

In Pomona two people shared a 8' table so there was lots of space, you could not eat or drink at the table, you would ask to be excused and you could go to the side. Makes sence not to disturb others and in case of a spill. I dont think you need anything to eat but a drink is nice they do have water fountains.


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 5, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> In Pomona two people shared a 8' table so there was lots of space, you could not eat or drink at the table, you would ask to be excused and you could go to the side. Makes sence not to disturb others and in case of a spill. I dont think you need anything to eat but a drink is nice they do have water fountains.


In Sacramento, the setup was the same: fold up tables (2 per) and chairs, and no food or drink allowed to be consumed. I had to excuse myself just to drink my water from a clear bottle.

Also, no cell phones allowed at all. Keep it in your car. If they even see one, they'll ask you to leave the exam.

Bring a seat cushion. Those metal/plastic fold-up chairs are awful to sit on for a long period of time. I recommend a blow-up cushion rather than foam.

Good luck!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

We were allowed food and drinks as long as they weren't ever on the tables, and lids were used.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Apr 5, 2010)

In TX we also shared a 6' table with one other person. Like Dexman said, if you keep the references you are not immediately using below the table, you had plenty of room. We were allowed to bring snacks and drinks, as long as they were kept on the floor. My friends all recommended that if you do bring a snack, make sure it is not in a loud wrapper. They suggested unwrapping hard candies and placing them in a ziploc sandwich bag before you go to the exam. Same with any snack that might be inside in a tinfoil style wrapper.


----------



## ENGR ASHLEY (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. I'm taking it in Sac too, so it was great to have Cal Expo specific advice. When you were excused for water- was it to the side of the room or did you have to go outside? Any other advice? Thanks again.



sac_engineer said:


> EnvEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > In Pomona two people shared a 8' table so there was lots of space, you could not eat or drink at the table, you would ask to be excused and you could go to the side. Makes sence not to disturb others and in case of a spill. I dont think you need anything to eat but a drink is nice they do have water fountains.
> ...


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 6, 2010)

ENGR ASHLEY said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'm taking it in Sac too, so it was great to have Cal Expo specific advice. When you were excused for water- was it to the side of the room or did you have to go outside? Any other advice? Thanks again.



You have to go outside for water breaks. They give you a bathroom pass as well. It's kind of old-school I guess. I remember the proctors for the 8-hour exam were more relaxed than the surveying and seismic exams. I didn't have to excuse myself for a drink during the 8-hour. I just left the bottle on the floor. However, it seemed like there were more people in the seismic and surveying exams so that's probably why the rules were more strict.

As for parking, you have to pay the fee, but they'll let you out during lunch without having to pay again. I would bring a lunch rather than drive and come back, especially on the first day since you only have an hour. The second day (seismic, surveying), you have a longer break (2 hours, I think?).

It's a bit of a walk from the parking lot to the exam room, so either use a backpack or wheel your books in.

Again, bring a seat cushion. You'll be happier for it in the end (no pun intended).

Good luck!


----------



## rockycro (Jun 29, 2010)

Northern Jersey.

6' foot shared tables. Regular school chairs.

Food and drink was allowed, but nothing on the tables.


----------



## Bman (Jun 30, 2010)

I took it in New York (Rochester). We had a 6 ft table to ourselves, but no food or drink at all. I took a bathroom break during the morning and afternoon just so I could stretch out and use the water fountain.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2010)

Took it in Northfield, VT in a dimly lit basement.

We were allowed drinks and snacks in the room, but off the table. Nothing loud or messy like a bag of potato chips.

We had 2 people at an 8' folding table, so I had plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## Badger (Jul 1, 2010)

I took the PE in Spokane, WA, there two people shared an 8' table. Plenty of room. You could have small snacks like candy and gum. Water bottles had to be kept on the floor. You had to have your ID and NCEES seat card at the top of the table left of you at all times.

If you needed to use the restroom or water fountain, you had to turn your test and answer sheet in to the proctor and take your ID and NCEES seat card with you. Unfortunately being nervous, I had to use the restroom each session, still managed to pass.

We were allowed an hour plus for lunch, had to leave the room. I brought a lunch it was easier, suggest just bring something simple. You can go reward yourself with nice meal afterward.

I think there were less than 100 people taking the PE, that was nice. When I took the FE in Seattle there were about 400 peaple in the same size room.


----------



## wstahlm80 (Jul 17, 2010)

5' x 2' table......shared.....

.....pretty intense for an "open book" exam


----------

